# Rechner erkennt IDE festplatte nicht.



## BullyBoy (9. März 2010)

Guten Tag alle zusammen.

und zwar:
Ich habe mir nen Rechner zusammen gebastelt:

Mainboard : ASRock 775i945GZ

Arbeitsspeicher: 2GB DDR2 RAM

Grafik : GeForce 8500 GT (1024M

CPU : Pentium 4 (3 GHZ)


Ich hab den selber zusammen Gebaut, ich weiß sind nicht die Hammerteile, aber für meine Anforderungen reicht es dicke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe dazu eine SATA Festplatte wodrauf mein Betriebssystem (Windows XP 64 Bit) installiert ist.

Auf meinem Mainboard befindet sich nur ein IDE Steckplatz. Da dachte ich mir, lasse ich mein DVD brenner erstmal weg und nehme meine 2. Festplatte. (auf der Festplatte ist meine gesamte Musik ca. 45 G

Aber er erkennt sie nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weiß jemand von euch, wodran das liegen könnte?


Gruß

BullyBoy


----------



## Caps-lock (9. März 2010)

Stecken die Jumper in der Festplatte richtig ?
Und läuft sie überhaupt an wenn Strom drauf ist ?


----------



## BullyBoy (9. März 2010)

Die jumper hab ich auf Slave und sie läuft auch wenn ich ihn anmach
(sry hab ich bei den angaben vergessen.)

zugegeben im BIOS hab ich noch nich wirklich geschaut, weil ich dachte, damit kanns eig. nich zusammenhängen.

Aber im Windows wird sie nich erkannt.


----------



## Caps-lock (9. März 2010)

Sicher das die dann nich auf Master muss wenn du nur einen IDE Channel hast ?
Was wäre ne Sache die du testen könntest.


----------



## Klos1 (9. März 2010)

Wenn da nur eine Platte hängt, dann ist die eigentlich Master und nicht Slave. Slave konfigurierst du nur, wenn zwei geräte am Bus hängen. Und wenn da ein DVD-Laufwerk und eine Festplatte hängt, dann ist auch die Festplatte Master.


----------



## BullyBoy (9. März 2010)

Heißt das, ich kann ein ein IDE Kabel eine Festplatte und ein DVD Laufwerk hängen??

also ich dachte das spielt ne rolle, das der Master immer am ersten und slave am 2. steckplatz stecken muss.

also könnte ich so ja theoretisch am oberen ende mein Laufwerk anschliessen, und am mittleren dann die festplatte,und die dann auf Master stellen oder?


----------



## Klos1 (9. März 2010)

Natürlich kannst du pro IDE-Bus zwei Geräte anschließen. Die Jumper dienen ja gerade deshalb zur Ansteuerung der beiden Geräte. Die hängen ja beide an einem Bus. Irgendwie muss es eine Hierarchie geben, bzw. zwischen den Geräten an einen Bus unterschieden werden können.

Das geschieht entweder über die Jumper oder aber, es gibt die Möglichkeit über Cable-Select. Bei Cable-Select wird über das Kabel gewährleistet, daß beide Geräte angesteuert werden können. Da führt dann Pin28 nur bis zum ersten Laufwerk. Beim zweiten bleibt es offen. 

Aber am besten ist es bei zwei Laufwerken auf Master/Slave zu jumpern. Und hängt eben nur ein Gerät dran, dann ist es Master, bzw. bei älteren Laufwerken Single. Aber da steht dann eh immer Single/Master dran.


----------



## BullyBoy (9. März 2010)

Alles klar, ich werd das das nächste mal wenn ich bei meinem Rechner Bin, ausprobieren.

Ich berichte dann was passiert ist

Danke


----------



## BullyBoy (15. März 2010)

Moin^^

Ich wollte nur sagen, das sie jetzt geht =)

Ich hatte das falsche IDE-Kabel dran -.-'

Hab ausversehen eins vom anderen Rechner genommen, aber jetzt funzt alles =)


----------

